# How to cook em?



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

how do you guys cook the rabbits/ squirrels that you get?


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

I start up a fire in my burn pit, and after the fire burns low, when i've got a nice row of coals, i wrap up a limb in foil, (only one layer) and when i think he's done, take a 'kebab stick and pull him out. Cut open his flesh and check if he's done. Bite off and enjoy!


----------

